# We Now Have an Art Contest!



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2012)

Get your pencils and brushes ready!

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/ww2aircraft-net-art-contest-33197.html#post914240

Come join the fun!


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2012)

Cheers Chris, I'm in!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 4, 2012)

By a strange coincidence, I found this drawing in the bottom of a box.
It tells the story of the Flying Tigers, as I understood it. The German pilot in the '109 has come to his senses and is assisting the AVG in vanquishing everyone else. (It is probably as accurate as the new Tom Cruise flick)
Happy 4th of July to my fellow American patriots!!!
(U.K. residents, for "American patriots" please read "Yankee rebels". Thank you)


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2012)

Boy, talk about revisionist history! A German De 520 attacking a Japanese Zero! Where was this taking place - Peru?!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 4, 2012)

In the skies above Atlantis.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2012)

I give in - Paul's picture wins hands down!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 4, 2012)

A4K said:


> I give in - Paul's picture wins hands down!


Thank you, but it isn't an official entry...yet.


----------



## A4K (Jul 5, 2012)

Please give us a chance atleast...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 5, 2012)

O.K., as long as I get a special mention at least!


----------



## A4K (Jul 5, 2012)

'Members choice' option remains open Paul!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2012)

ok, I'll see your P-40s and raise you a B-17!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 7, 2012)

B-17?
Looks like a cheese grater!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2012)

Certainly seems a little bendy.

Having seen the standard of the artwork on display this should be pretty good to see the results.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> Happy 4th of July to my fellow American patriots!!!
> (U.K. residents, for "American patriots" please read "Yankee rebels". Thank you)
> View attachment 205611



Not former ex-colonials?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 8, 2012)

OMG !!!

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey, wadda want for 10 years old??!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah!


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice work Chris! Glad I'm not one of the judges on this one!!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Not former ex-colonials?


Present ex-colonials, actually.


----------



## [SC] Arachnicus (Jul 11, 2012)

Does photoshop digital art count? Or game skin designs?


----------



## A4K (Jul 11, 2012)

(deleted in light of Chris' post)


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2012)

No photoshop or skin designs.

We're thinking of having a second contest later that will be just PC graphic stiff.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 20, 2012)

That would be cool Chris. I can't paint or draw well, but I've done an F4U in Illustrator. Would be good to get back on that horse again.


----------



## nagoya_triangle (Sep 16, 2012)

Unfortunately I ended up stuck in Manila for much longer than planned and missed the submission date for this project! Ugh, definitely plan to finish my sketch though.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 18, 2012)

No worries. This thing kinda died an inglorious death. Oh well.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 18, 2012)

What about my entry?


----------

